# impossible d'installer windows



## nico78340 (29 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Je dispose d'un Imac de fin 2013 avec un Fusion drive  sous mojave. Je precise que j'ai installé Mojave et c'est tout. J'aimerai installer windows en dual boot a l'aide de bootcamp . Tout se passe bien jusqu'a ce que Windows me dise avant l'installation :“ Windows a detecté que la partition système EFI est formatée en NTFS. Formatez la partition systeme EFI en FAT 32,puis redemarrez l'installation.“

Heu je croyais qu'on pouvait mettre windows en duel boot ? 

Je dois faire quoi ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2020)

nico78340 a dit:


> Je dois faire quoi ?


Commencer pat le commencement, c'est-à-dire décrire ce que tu as fait avec Assistant Boot Camp ?


nico78340 a dit:


> Heu je croyais qu'on pouvait mettre windows en duel boot ?


Avec ton iMac 2013, Assistant Boot Camp te propose-t-il encore le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB ? Normalement oui. Il doit aussi te proposer d'utiliser un fichier .iso ?


nico78340 a dit:


> Windows a detecté que la partition système EFI est formatée en NTFS.


Ce message d'erreur est anormal, surtout concernant le formatage en NTFS. Je m'explique, lorsqu’Assistant Boot Camp est lancé, il analyse le disque dur interne, s'il trouve une partition quelconque, il refusera de continuer. Si tout est ordre et après avoir pris la précaution d'avoir télécharger les pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB, il préparera une partition temporaire en FAT32, puis passera la main à l'installateur de Windows.

Il y aura un redémarrage, dans l'écran noir qui s'affichera, il faudra impérativement appuyer sur une touche avant que le message affiché ne disparaisse. Il y aura la procédure classique d'installation, mais avant une fenêtre comme celle-ci...





...il faudra impérativement sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules et faire un clic sur l'option Formater, une fenêtre contextuelle s'ouvrira, on accepte le formatage, un clic sur Suivant et l'installation se poursuivra normalement.

Alors, tu as fait quoi très exactement ?


----------



## nico78340 (29 Avril 2020)

Merci de t'intéresser à mon problème. Alors voilà ce que j'ai fait: J'ai installé une clé usb de 16 Go, ensuite j'ai lancé Boot Camp. il m'a demandé où était mon fichier iso de Windows. J'ai laissé faire . Au bout d'un certain temps, il m'a demandé la taille que je désirais pour windows, chose que j'ai fait et il m'a demandé des autorisations que j'ai accordé. Je l'ai laissé faire sa sauce il a rebooté sur windows et windows m'a annoncé ça .

Pour info j'ai jamais eu ça :
“l y aura un redémarrage, dans l'écran noir qui s'affichera, il faudra impérativement appuyer sur une touche avant que le message affiché ne disparaisse. Il y aura la procédure classique d'installation, mais avant une fenêtre comme celle-ci...“

Autre question: Est ce qu'il faut que je refasse toute la procédure ? ça prend des plombes


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2020)

nico78340 a dit:


> Je l'ai laissé faire sa sauce il a rebooté sur windows et windows m'a annoncé ça


C'est plus compréhensible que ce soit un message d'erreur de Windows.


nico78340 a dit:


> Pour info j'ai jamais eu ça :
> “l y aura un redémarrage, dans l'écran noir qui s'affichera, il faudra impérativement appuyer sur une touche avant que le message affiché ne disparaisse. Il y aura la procédure classique d'installation, mais avant une fenêtre comme celle-ci...“


Par défaut, après la réservation de la taille de disque dur pour Windows, Assistant Boot Camp laisse la main à l'installateur de Windows qui affichera obligatoirement cet écran ! Il ne dure pas très longtemps, mais je confirme qu'il y aura ce message...




...pour moi tu es bon pour tout recommencer. Et il te faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp et sélectionner l'option Restaurer qui supprimera proprement la partition Windows. En espérant que tu n'as pas tenté d'utiliser Utilitaire de disque ou toute autre manipulation.


----------



## nico78340 (30 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Je viens de faire une tentative . Je n'ai toujours pas la possibilité d'appuyer sur une touche lors du demarrage de l'installation. Donc il me demande quelle version de windows je veux puis, d'accepter et enfin j'arrive sur la page où je veux installer Windows. Je n'ai pas de partition nommé “Bootcamp“. j'ai demandé à Bootcamp une partion de 170 Go. J'ai beaucoup de partition environ 15 de tailles diverses mais aucune nommé Bootcamp ou avec la taille de 170 Go . Je sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

nico78340 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de partition nommé “Bootcamp“.


Alors il est certain que tu as fait une mauvaise manipulation, il est impératif d'avoir cet écran comme en réponse #2, sinon ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer. Il faut absolument que la partition temporaire en FAT32 qu'a créé Assistant Boot Camp avec le nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules soit affiché, car il y a l'obligation de sélectionner cette partition, de faire un clic sur Formater pour que la partition passe dans le format NTFS, c'est impératif !

Au fait, tu utilises bien le fichier .iso officiel ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* en 64 bits ?


----------



## nico78340 (30 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Alors il est certain que tu as fait une mauvaise manipulation, il est impératif d'avoir cet écran comme en réponse #2, sinon ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer. Il faut absolument que la partition temporaire en FAT32 qu'a créé Assistant Boot Camp avec le nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules soit affiché, car il y a l'obligation de sélectionner cette partition, de faire un clic sur Formater pour que la partition passe dans le format NTFS, c'est impératif !
> 
> Au fait, tu utilises bien le fichier .iso officiel ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* en 64 bits ?


Oui j'ai la version officielle . Le version de bootcamp est la 6136. Je sais pas quoi faire


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

nico78340 a dit:


> Oui j'ai la version officielle . Le version de bootcamp est la 6136. Je sais pas quoi faire


Pour le fichier .iso pas de problème, mais peu importe la version d'Assistant Boot Camp, ce n'est pas lui le problème. Par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat, dans ta réponse un clic sur cette icône... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...à droite du smiley, tu sélectionnes les balises </> Bloc de code et tu colles le résultat dans la fenêtre, un clic sur Continuer et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## nico78340 (30 Avril 2020)

```
Last login: Thu Apr 30 13:29:44 on console
Imac-Nico:~ constantnicolas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         417.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         261.8 GB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5
   6:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s6
   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s7
   8:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s8
   9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s9
  10:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s10
  11:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s11
  12:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s12
  13:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s13
  14:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s14
  15:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s15
  16:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s16

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +539.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s1, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.9 MB    disk2s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            31.1 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.4 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.4 GB    disk3s1

Imac-Nico:~ constantnicolas$
```


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

Hé ben, tu m'étonnes que ça ne marche pas...


> /dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
> 1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
> ...


...gentiment, mais fermement dit : tu as créé un vrai bordel ! Me concernant, je passe la main, si macomaniac fais un passage par ici et qu'il se sente le courage de tenter de te faire remettre tout en ordre, alors tu as une chance. Moi, je serais plus radical, avec une réinstallation complète incluant un formatage, puis dans la foulée installation de Windows, là au moins ça fonctionnera du premier coup.


----------



## nico78340 (30 Avril 2020)

Je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire !!  Merci encore pour ton aide !!


----------



## nico78340 (30 Avril 2020)

J'ai tout effacé et partitioné ! je me retrouve avec 2 disques :APPLE SSD et APPLE HDD. Je suis entrain de réinstallé Mojave sur le SSD on verra bien...


----------



## nico78340 (30 Avril 2020)

Bon j'ai fusionné les 2 disques durs, reinstallé Mojave et tenté de faire un bootcamp mais windows ne veut pas. J'ai bien formater la partion "bootcamp" lors de l'instalation de windows et apres il m'a indiqué un message d'erreur que j'ai pas retenu. Tans pis je pense qu'il plus possible d'installer un dual boot avec Apple . Je suis un peu enervé mais ca passera .


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bon j'ai fusionné les 2 disques durs, reinstallé Mojave et tenté de faire un bootcamp mais windows ne veut pas. J'ai bien formater la partion "bootcamp" lors de l'instalation de windows et apres il m'a indiqué un message d'erreur que j'ai pas retenu. Tans pis je pense qu'il plus possible d'installer un dual boot avec Apple . Je suis un peu enervé mais ca passera .


Je crois tu a été très loin dans les mauvaises manipulations. De nouveau, mon avis serait que tu recommences tout en suivant ce protocole officiel de chez Apple pour recréer ton FusionDrive... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207584 ...dans la mesure ou tu ne vois pas affiché explicitement ceci...


> Sélectionnez le menu Pomme  > À propos de ce Mac, puis cliquez sur Stockage.
> 
> Si un lecteur nommé *Fusion Drive* est répertorié, cela signifie que votre disque Fusion Drive fonctionne et cet article ne s’applique pas à votre cas.


----------



## nico78340 (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Pour le fusion drive c'est bon; je n'ai plus qu'une seul unité de stockage de 1 To. C'est déjà ça.


----------



## nico78340 (1 Mai 2020)

Bon ben je vais lacher l'affaire !! J'ai reinstallé Mojave et juste apres l'installation,j'ai tenté un bootcamp mais rien a faire Windows ne veut rien savoir !!!


----------



## nico78340 (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Juste pour annoncer que j'ai installer W10 sur un SSD externe et cela fonctionne du feu de dieu. Très rapide !!!! Un plaisir !!!


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2020)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Juste pour annoncer que j'ai installer W10 sur un SSD externe et cela fonctionne du feu de dieu. Très rapide !!!! Un plaisir !!!


Comme ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ... ?


----------



## nico78340 (28 Mai 2020)

Exactement !!!! franchement allez y ca fonctionne super bien. Super boulot le tuto !!!!


----------

